# In Space They Can Hear You Scream!(SHOUT OUT IF U R PLAYIN!)



## spidertrag (Jun 22, 2005)

*In Space They cant hear you Scream! * _An alien legion/bughunter campaign 
with urban arcana & horror elements in it _ 

Setting info to follow later today
Character idea creation guidelines:
Party size 6+.
*Ability array: * 18, 16, 14, 14, 13, 12, prior to racial bonus/penalties (one additional +2 to any ability)
*Character level: * 4
*Hit Points:* Max
*Resources for classes/skills/feats/etc:* d20 Modern/Future/Urban Arcana
*Allowed Races:* Moreau, Weren, T'sa, Vrusk, Terran (human), Elf, Half-Ogre, Kobold, Goblin, Dwarf (other races may be suggested for approval by me)

*STAR WARS Races:* _(Converted by Talmariel at Wizards Board)_
*Bothans*
Type: Humanoid (bothan).
Size: Medium-size. Bothans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Charisma, -2 Constitution: Bothans are politically-minded and excellent pursuaders, but lack physical stature.
Speed: 30 feet.
Information Network: Bothans have an extensive information network of spies and information brokers. A bothan may requisition information just as they would equipment. You make a level check (1d20 + your character level) against a DC equal to what the information’s Knowledge check DC would be, adding your Charisma bonus to the check. You also apply your Reuptation bonus to this check as a bonus if the bothan community sees you favorably, or a penalty if they see you unfavorably.
Skills: Bothans gain a +2 species bonus to Gather Information and Investigate checks. Bothans also gain +4 skill points at 1st level, and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Languages: Speak and Reak/Write Bothese and Basic.
Level Adjustment: +0.

*Falleen*
Type: Humanoid (falleen).
Size: Medium-size. Falleen have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Charisma, -2 Constitution: Falleen are charming and beautiful, but their biology hasn’t entirely adapted to life above water.
Speed: 30 feet.
Low-Light Vision (Ex): Falleen can see twice as far as normal in poor lighting conditions. Falleen can still distinguish colors, even in dim lighting.
Claw Attack (Ex): Falleen have a claw attack that deals 1d4 damage.
Pheremones (Ex): Once per day, Falleen can exude powerful pheremones to attract the opposite sex. Anyone of the opposite sex within 30 ft. must make a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the Falleen’s HD + Cha modifier) or be treated as one attitude friendlier (see page 57 of the d20 Modern RPG, the Diplomacy skill for details on NPC attitudes). The effect lasts for 10 minutes.
Cold-Blooded: Falleen take a –4 penalty on Constitution checks to resist the effects of cold environments.
Bonus Feat: Falleen gain a bonus feat at 1st level.
Languages: Speak and Read/Write Falleen and Basic.

*Trandoshans*
Type: Monstrous Humanoid (trandoshan).
Size: Medium-size. Trandoshans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity: Trandoshans have powerful physiques, but lack grace and manual dexterity.
Speed: 30 feet.
Darkvision (Ex): Trandoshans possess darkvision out to a range of 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only but otherwise the same as normal sight, and trandoshans can function with no light at all.
Natural Weapons: Trandoshans have a claw attack that deals 1d4 damage and a bite attack that deals 1d6 damage.
Fast Healing (Ex): Trandoshans have fast healing 1. Any lost limbs are regenerated in 1d4 days.
Languages: Speak and Read/Write Dosh and Basic.
Level Adjustment: +0.

*Twi’leks*
Type: Humanoid (twi’lek).
Size: Medium-size. Twi’leks have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Charisma, -2 Strength: Twi’leks are cunning and savvy, but their non-warlike culture leaves them weaker than many of the galaxy’s inhabitants.
Speed: 30 feet.
Low-Light Vision (Ex): Twi’leks can see twice as far as normal in poor lighting conditions. Twi’leks can still distinguish colors, even in dim lighting.
Saves: Twi’leks gain a +2 species bonus to Fortitude saves to resist poisons or toxins.
Skills: Twi’leks gain a +2 bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Perform checks.
Bonus Feat: Twi’leks gain a bonus feat at 1st level.
Languages: Speak and Read/Write Ryl and Basic.
Level Adjustment: +0.

*Wookiee*
Type: Humanoid (wookiee)
Size: Medium-size. Wookiees have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: +4 Strength, -2 Dexterity, -2 Charisma: Wookiees are physically powerful, but lack finesse or tact.
Speed: 30 feet.
Climbing Claws: Wookiees gain a +4 Climb bonus and deal lethal damage unarmed.
Wookiee Rage (Ex): Wookiees can enter a near-mindless rage granting them a +4 bonus to Strength, +2 hit points per level, and a +2 bonus to Fortitude and Will saves at the expense of caution, imposing a -2 penalty to Defense. See page 33 of the Star Wars RPG for details.
Skill Bonuses: Wookiees carry a reputation for short fuses and violent tempers, granting them a +4 bonus to Intimidate checks.
Languages: Speak and Read/write Shyriiwook, understand and Read/Write Basic. Wookiees’ vocal cords prevent them from creating the syllables necessary to speak Basic.
Level Adjustment: +0.

*Zabrak*
Type: Humanoid (zabrak).
Size: Medium-size. Zabrak have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: None.
Speed: 30 feet.
Saves: +2 to Fortitude and Willpower saves.
Bonus Feat: Zabrak gain one bonus feat at first level.
Languages: Speak and Read/Write Zabrak and Basic.
Level Adjustment: +0.

*Another Char Option:* _Created by DNDChick_
*ANTHROPOMORPH (TEMPLATE)*
Anthropomorph is an inherited template that can be added to any Animal creature (hereafter referred to as the ‘base animal’). It uses all the special abilities of the base animal, except as noted below.
*Size:* The base animal’s size increases or decreases based on the table below:
*Base animal’s Size Anthropomorph’s Size and Speed*
Fine Tiny; 15 feet
Diminutive Tiny; 15 feet
Tiny Small; 20 feet
Small Small; 20 feet
Medium Medium-size; 30 feet
Large Medium-size; 30 feet
Huge Large; 40 feet

*Type and Subtype:* The base animal’s type changes to Humanoid, and it gains the Anthropomorph subtype. It retains all subtypes.
*Hit Dice: * The anthropomorph’s hit dice are equal to 1 or 1/2 the base animal’s hit dice, whichever is greater.
*Speed:* The anthropomorph’s ground speed is determined by its size, as given on the table above.
*Defense: * Adjust the anthropomorph’s Defense to account for any changes in size and Dexterity. The anthropomorph has a natural armor bonus equal to half that of the base animal.
*Base Attack: * If the anthropomorph has 2 or more Hit Dice, calculate the anthropomorph’s base attack bonus as a Humanoid (base attack equal to 3/4 hit dice). An anthropomorph with 1 HD replaces its racial hit dice with a character class.
*Attack:* The anthropomorph retains all the natural attacks of the base animal. Adjust the damage die type up or down according to the change in size. If the base animal has a claw attack, it suffers a −1 penalty to all skills that require manual dexterity, as their large claws interfere with their ability to use their hands.
*Special Qualities:* The anthropomorph retains all the special qualities of the base animal. Any special quality that deals damage has its damage dice type increased or decreased according to the change in size.
*Abilities:* Average the base animal’s Strength, Dexterity and Constitution with 10 (or 11 if the ability score is an odd number) and subtract 10. If the result is an odd number, decrease the bonus to the next lowest even number. The total is the bonus for that ability. If the base animal has an Intelligence of 1, the anthropomorph has a −2 Intelligence penalty. All anthropomorphs have a Charisma penalty of −2.
*Skills: * An anthropomorph with 2 or more hit dice receives racial skill points as a Humanoid (6 + Int bonus) + 1 per HD above 1. The racial skills for an anthropomorph are the same as those of the base animal. If the base animal has racial bonuses to skills, the anthropomorph receives the same bonuses.
*Feats: * The anthropomorph receives the bonus feats possessed by the base animal. An anthropomorph with 2 or more hit dice receives 1 bonus feat plus 1 feat per 4 hit dice beyond 1 HD.
*Environment:* Same as base animal.
*Organization:* Same as base animal.
*Challenge Rating: * 1/2 that of the base animal, +1 if the anthropomorph is Large.
*Advancement:* By character class.
*Level Adjustment:* Equal to HD −1 (minimum +0).


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 22, 2005)

*A sign on the darker side of town...*

*Rugged volunters are needed to go to secluded, dangerous places. Will provide armor, weapons, ship, vehicle, droids, & mega-sized med kit. We want you!*


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2005)

hehe Sounds cool... I be a interested! Is this setting kind of Dragonstar (the non-human races are out in the open) or Urban Arcane (in the closet as it where )


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 22, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> hehe Sounds cool... I be a interested! Is this setting kind of Dragonstar (the non-human races are out in the open) or Urban Arcane (in the closet as it where )





Its dragonstarish, though magic is rare like UA  w/several alien species about, most of the UA races dont catch any more flack than normal


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2005)

Hmm then I am leaning toward a Modert Canine Moreau OR a straight Terran Scout sort of fellow...


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, count me in as being interested, spidertrag.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2005)

Cool. Are Changelings allowed?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2005)

This sounds good, count me in.  What's the setting like technology-wise?

And it appears you've forgotten to include the sixth stat in that array.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2005)

I've got D20 Modern.. Is there an SRD for D20 Future, or do I even really need it?


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 23, 2005)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Cool. Are Changelings allowed?




I'll allow such


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 23, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> This sounds good, count me in.  What's the setting like technology-wise?
> And it appears you've forgotten to include the sixth stat in that array.




tThe stat is added  
I'll puruse through the srd (at work) or the book at home tonite to try & give a definative PL for tech


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 23, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I've got D20 Modern.. Is there an SRD for D20 Future, or do I even really need it?





The future srd is near the bottom of this page
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20/article/msrd


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 23, 2005)

D20Future SRD said:
			
		

> PL 7: GRAVITY AGE
> As this Progress Level opens, the invention of two key technologies herald humanity’s climb to the stars. The gravity induction reactor systematically replaces fusion power as an even more efficient source of energy that can be miniaturized with great ease. With the use of the mass reactor, world powers explore, divide, and colonize the entirety of the local star system. For the most part, life on the home planet is unchanged.
> The second advance of the era brings perhaps the greatest upheaval in the history of human civilization. The introduction and integration of gravity induction technology leads to the creation of the induction engine, which allows starships to bridge the gap between the stars. Political and economic reorganization occurs as the species spreads far from home.
> Projectile firearms are in their last days, as crude energy weapons become available. Powered armor is available to warriors of this age. Personal (melee) weapons enjoy a resurgence, due in large part to a shift in military tactics—armed conflict between individuals seldom occurs on an army scale, but more frequently involves engagements of small units in conditions when ranged weapons are not necessarily effective.
> Computer technology links every society, settlement, and outpost of a star system in a single information net, creating an unparalleled and expedient exchange of knowledge and data for business, entertainment, and research.




The above, w/probably some PL8


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 23, 2005)

If possible I would love to get in on this.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 23, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> If possible I would love to get in on this.




sure

for yalls ship, go here & look at ship 10 (its a freebie  )


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 23, 2005)

You may use DND Chick's template to make your moreau or alien species---can use this to apply to beasts, magical beast, vermin

*ANTHROPOMORPH (TEMPLATE)*
Anthropomorph is an inherited template that can be added to any Animal creature (hereafter referred to as the ‘base animal’). It uses all the special abilities of the base animal, except as noted below.
*Size:* The base animal’s size increases or decreases based on the table below:
*Base animal’s Size Anthropomorph’s Size and Speed*
Fine Tiny; 15 feet
Diminutive Tiny; 15 feet
Tiny Small; 20 feet
Small Small; 20 feet
Medium Medium-size; 30 feet
Large Medium-size; 30 feet
Huge Large; 40 feet

*Type and Subtype:* The base animal’s type changes to Humanoid, and it gains the Anthropomorph subtype. It retains all subtypes.
*Hit Dice: * The anthropomorph’s hit dice are equal to 1 or 1/2 the base animal’s hit dice, whichever is greater.
*Speed:* The anthropomorph’s ground speed is determined by its size, as given on the table above.
*Defense: * Adjust the anthropomorph’s Defense to account for any changes in size and Dexterity. The anthropomorph has a natural armor bonus equal to half that of the base animal.
*Base Attack: * If the anthropomorph has 2 or more Hit Dice, calculate the anthropomorph’s base attack bonus as a Humanoid (base attack equal to 3/4 hit dice). An anthropomorph with 1 HD replaces its racial hit dice with a character class.
*Attack:* The anthropomorph retains all the natural attacks of the base animal. Adjust the damage die type up or down according to the change in size. If the base animal has a claw attack, it suffers a −1 penalty to all skills that require manual dexterity, as their large claws interfere with their ability to use their hands.
*Special Qualities:* The anthropomorph retains all the special qualities of the base animal. Any special quality that deals damage has its damage dice type increased or decreased according to the change in size.
*Abilities:* Average the base animal’s Strength, Dexterity and Constitution with 10 (or 11 if the ability score is an odd number) and subtract 10. If the result is an odd number, decrease the bonus to the next lowest even number. The total is the bonus for that ability. If the base animal has an Intelligence of 1, the anthropomorph has a −2 Intelligence penalty. All anthropomorphs have a Charisma penalty of −2.
*Skills: * An anthropomorph with 2 or more hit dice receives racial skill points as a Humanoid (6 + Int bonus) + 1 per HD above 1. The racial skills for an anthropomorph are the same as those of the base animal. If the base animal has racial bonuses to skills, the anthropomorph receives the same bonuses.
*Feats: * The anthropomorph receives the bonus feats possessed by the base animal. An anthropomorph with 2 or more hit dice receives 1 bonus feat plus 1 feat per 4 hit dice beyond 1 HD.
*Environment:* Same as base animal.
*Organization:* Same as base animal.
*Challenge Rating: * 1/2 that of the base animal, +1 if the anthropomorph is Large.
*Advancement:* By character class.
*Level Adjustment:* Equal to HD −1 (minimum +0).


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 23, 2005)

The possible *AlLIEN LEGION BUG HUNTERS!*  , so far

*Jemal
Prof Yeti  
Festy_Dog
Robbert Raets
MadMaxim
Karl Green*


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 23, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> sure
> 
> for yalls ship, go here & look at ship 10 (its a freebie  )




Groovy...I used the same one for a Face to Face game. It worked really well till they crashed. (And it wasn't even my fault.  )


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 23, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> The possible *AlLIEN LEGION BUG HUNTERS!*  , so far
> 
> *Jemal
> Prof Yeti
> ...




Anybody got a preference as far as position (pilot, engineer, gunner, cargo lug, etc., etc.)goes?


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 24, 2005)

As for position, I'd probably go for gunner. My character would be a Strong Hero going Helix Warrior. A corporation is paying good money to develop a super soldier, and he's one of those soldiers!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 24, 2005)

> *Resources for classes/skills/feats/etc:* d20 Modern/Future/Urban Arcana




Are the Occupations and Feats out of the Modern Players Companion by The Game Mechanics/Green Ronin Publishing at all possible? If not that is cool, I figure nothing lost by asking.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 24, 2005)

I've got a kobold dedicated/charismatic with something like 'liaison officer' or something in mind. Don't know how useful he'd be from the perspective of running a ship though, maybe I should try something else...


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 24, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Are the Occupations and Feats out of the Modern Players Companion by The Game Mechanics/Green Ronin Publishing at all possible? If not that is cool, I figure nothing lost by asking.





just email me the info & I'll look it over---I seriously doubt I'll have any problem with it, but I'd like to see it b-fore i say yes


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 24, 2005)

u can start postin your pcs here


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 24, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I've got a kobold dedicated/charismatic with something like 'liaison officer' or something in mind. Don't know how useful he'd be from the perspective of running a ship though, maybe I should try something else...





there will be times when a glib toungue/diplomacy will be needed


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 24, 2005)

Cool so it won't be a 100% Bug Hunt...right? Just wanting to know if my Smart/Mage is gonna fly. (Just so many feats....and so little room.  )

But if he does we got a Tech/Sensors guy, with a little navigate thrown in the mix.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2005)

I am still thinking Scout kind of guy... but not sure what role he could play on the Ship... hmm any ideas??


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 24, 2005)

Well the book lists these positions - Commander (Dual Role?), Pilot, Co-pilot, Gunner (2), Sensor Op., Engineer (2), and Passenger.

Though this is a pretty compact boat. MadMaxim had talked about doing a gunner gig (there are 2 remote turrents though), and my guy fits the Engineer or Sensor Op. job, with Festy_Dog as a Liason/Cruise Director   . So that seems to leave Pilot, Co-pilot, another Gunner, and either Engineer or Sensor Op. 

I don't really have anymore feats left of I would happily take Starship Operations. But if it doesn't fit anyone character I can still pilot...it just might not be the most pretty flight.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2005)

Hmm ok if no one else is leaning that way I will shot for pilot/scout... maybe Smart/Fast hmmm


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah it sounds neat but make sure the concept jives with what you had in mind. I mean I have no problem doing it if nothing else.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2005)

Spidertrag, how would you prefer us to determine HP/AP/Wealth?

And in regards to nanocolonies, how would people go about acquiring them and what kind of cost does it have?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 25, 2005)

Spidertrag...I have two versions of the character but I need a little help. How difficult will it be for me to pick up Techno-Mage after the game starts? Would it be better to start with it now?


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 25, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Spidertrag...I have two versions of the character but I need a little help. How difficult will it be for me to pick up Techno-Mage after the game starts? Would it be better to start with it now?





it wont b hard, just may involve some rping


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 25, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Spidertrag, how would you prefer us to determine HP/AP/Wealth?
> 
> And in regards to nanocolonies, how would people go about acquiring them and what kind of cost does it have?





hp/ap is max---wealth & nanos i'll get back to yall


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2005)

OK maybe I will go for a Scout/Medic type... Dedicated/Fast? How about that


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 27, 2005)

Just wondering how pc creation is coming? I'll post some 'setting' info this evening


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 27, 2005)

Well from my point of view great. I am done with my character pretty much. Just need to buy equipment and such. 

Though it would be nice to know what we have position-wise. I have set aside some skill points and a feat so I can pilot if we need it. But otherwise I am a Techno kind of guy.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 28, 2005)

*Some other races...*

I found some conversions that someone over at wizards star wars board did odf some SW stuff to d20 modern/future---those below are acceptable for playuh races  


Bothans
Type: Humanoid (bothan).
Size: Medium-size. Bothans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Charisma, -2 Constitution: Bothans are politically-minded and excellent pursuaders, but lack physical stature.
Speed: 30 feet.
Information Network: Bothans have an extensive information network of spies and information brokers. A bothan may requisition information just as they would equipment. You make a level check (1d20 + your character level) against a DC equal to what the information’s Knowledge check DC would be, adding your Charisma bonus to the check. You also apply your Reuptation bonus to this check as a bonus if the bothan community sees you favorably, or a penalty if they see you unfavorably.
Skills: Bothans gain a +2 species bonus to Gather Information and Investigate checks. Bothans also gain +4 skill points at 1st level, and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Languages: Speak and Reak/Write Bothese and Basic.
Level Adjustment: +0.

Falleen
Type: Humanoid (falleen).
Size: Medium-size. Falleen have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Charisma, -2 Constitution: Falleen are charming and beautiful, but their biology hasn’t entirely adapted to life above water.
Speed: 30 feet.
Low-Light Vision (Ex): Falleen can see twice as far as normal in poor lighting conditions. Falleen can still distinguish colors, even in dim lighting.
Claw Attack (Ex): Falleen have a claw attack that deals 1d4 damage.
Pheremones (Ex): Once per day, Falleen can exude powerful pheremones to attract the opposite sex. Anyone of the opposite sex within 30 ft. must make a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the Falleen’s HD + Cha modifier) or be treated as one attitude friendlier (see page 57 of the d20 Modern RPG, the Diplomacy skill for details on NPC attitudes). The effect lasts for 10 minutes.
Cold-Blooded: Falleen take a –4 penalty on Constitution checks to resist the effects of cold environments.
Bonus Feat: Falleen gain a bonus feat at 1st level.
Languages: Speak and Read/Write Falleen and Basic.

Trandoshans
Type: Monstrous Humanoid (trandoshan).
Size: Medium-size. Trandoshans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity: Trandoshans have powerful physiques, but lack grace and manual dexterity.
Speed: 30 feet.
Darkvision (Ex): Trandoshans possess darkvision out to a range of 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only but otherwise the same as normal sight, and trandoshans can function with no light at all.
Natural Weapons: Trandoshans have a claw attack that deals 1d4 damage and a bite attack that deals 1d6 damage.
Fast Healing (Ex): Trandoshans have fast healing 1. Any lost limbs are regenerated in 1d4 days.
Languages: Speak and Read/Write Dosh and Basic.
Level Adjustment: +0.

Twi’leks
Type: Humanoid (twi’lek).
Size: Medium-size. Twi’leks have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Charisma, -2 Strength: Twi’leks are cunning and savvy, but their non-warlike culture leaves them weaker than many of the galaxy’s inhabitants.
Speed: 30 feet.
Low-Light Vision (Ex): Twi’leks can see twice as far as normal in poor lighting conditions. Twi’leks can still distinguish colors, even in dim lighting.
Saves: Twi’leks gain a +2 species bonus to Fortitude saves to resist poisons or toxins.
Skills: Twi’leks gain a +2 bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Perform checks.
Bonus Feat: Twi’leks gain a bonus feat at 1st level.
Languages: Speak and Read/Write Ryl and Basic.
Level Adjustment: +0.

Wookiee
Type: Humanoid (wookiee)
Size: Medium-size. Wookiees have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: +4 Strength, -2 Dexterity, -2 Charisma: Wookiees are physically powerful, but lack finesse or tact.
Speed: 30 feet.
Climbing Claws: Wookiees gain a +4 Climb bonus and deal lethal damage unarmed.
Wookiee Rage (Ex): Wookiees can enter a near-mindless rage granting them a +4 bonus to Strength, +2 hit points per level, and a +2 bonus to Fortitude and Will saves at the expense of caution, imposing a -2 penalty to Defense. See page 33 of the Star Wars RPG for details.
Skill Bonuses: Wookiees carry a reputation for short fuses and violent tempers, granting them a +4 bonus to Intimidate checks.
Languages: Speak and Read/write Shyriiwook, understand and Read/Write Basic. Wookiees’ vocal cords prevent them from creating the syllables necessary to speak Basic.
Level Adjustment: +0.

Zabrak
Type: Humanoid (zabrak).
Size: Medium-size. Zabrak have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: None.
Speed: 30 feet.
Saves: +2 to Fortitude and Willpower saves.
Bonus Feat: Zabrak gain one bonus feat at first level.
Languages: Speak and Read/Write Zabrak and Basic.
Level Adjustment: +0.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2005)

Well here is my first draft...not sure I saw how we were doing Wealth and Hit Points but anyway 

*William ‘Wick’ Velez* 

*Fast 2/Dedicated 2
Occupation*: Military (Hide +1, Survival; Feat: Armor Proficiency [light]) +1 wealth
*Race*: Terran

STR: 14** (+2)
DEX: 18 (+4)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 14 (+2)
WIS: 16* (+3)
CHA: 12 (+1)
(*one additional +2**4th level bonus [unless that is the +2?])

*Hit Points* ?? (8 +1d8 +2d6 +12)
*MDT*: 16
*Defense*: 20 (class +6, dex +4, armor)
*Reputations*: +1
*Action Points*: 7 

*BAB*: +2
Melee attack bonus +4  
Ranged attack bonus +6 

*Base Saves*:
Fortitude: +5 [class +2, con +3]
Reflexes: +6 [class +2, dex +4]
Will: +5 [class +2, wis +3]

*Skills* (28 +7 +7 +7 =49) 
Balance (Dex) +6 [2 ranks +4 dex]
Drive (Dex) +9 [5 rank +4 dex]
Hide (Dex) +10 [5 ranks +4 dex +1 occupation]
Investigate (Int) +3 [1 rank +2 int]
Knowledge (current events) (Int) +5 [3 rank +2 int]
Knowledge (tactics) (Int) +3 [1 rank +2 int]
Listen (Wis) +5 [2 ranks +3 wis]
Move Silently (Dex) +9 [5 ranks +4 dex]
Pilot (Dex) +5 [1 rank +4 dex]
Profession (soldier) (Wis) +8 [5 rank +3 wis]
Read/Write Language/English (none)
Speak Language/English (none)
Spot (Wis) +5 [2 ranks +3 wis]
Survival (Wis) +10 [7 ranks +3 wis]
Treat Injury (Wis) +10 [5 ranks +3 wis +2 Healing Knack talent] 
Tumble (Dex) +9 [5 ranks +4 dex]

*Feats* (2 starting, +1 occupation, +2 bonus, +1 level, +simple weapon proficiency)
Advanced Firearm Proficiency (no -4 for autofire)
Armor Proficiency (light) 
Burst Fire (-4 to hit +2dX damage)
Personal Firearm Proficiency 
Point Blank Shot (+1 to hit and damage within 30ft)
Simple Weapon Proficiency 
Surgery (no -4 to Treat Injury to perform surgery)

*Talents*
Fast Talent: Increased Speed Talent +5ft (Base Move 35ft)
Dedicated Talent: Healing Knack (+2 Treat Injuries) 

*Equipment*
to come


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 28, 2005)

the 4th lvl bonus is *not* the additinal +2


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 28, 2005)

Name: Arathon Galanodel[sblock]
Race: Elf (Medium Humanoid)
Class/ Level: Smart Hero [3], Techno–Mage [1]
Experience Points: 
Sex: Male
Age: 114
Height: 5’7”
Weight: 131 lbs.
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue

Strength:	12	+ 1 [12 Base]
Dexterity:	18	+ 4 [16 Base +2 Racial]
Constitution:	12	+ 2 [13 Base -2 Racial + 1 Level]
Intelligence:	20	+ 5 [18 Base +2 Bonus]
Wisdom:	             14	+ 2 [14 Base]
Charisma:	14	+ 2 [14 Base]

Hit Dice: 4d6+4
Hit Points: 28			
Defense: 16 (+4 Dex, +1 Smart, +1 Techno-Mage) Touch: 16/ Flat-Footed: 12     
ACP: +0
Initiative – + 4	(+4 Dex)
Base Speed – 30 Ft.

Action Points: 8
Reputation: +2 [+1 Bohemian, +1 Smart]
Wealth Bonus: 2d4 +1 + 2nd Lvl + 3rd Lvl + 4th Lvl

Fortitude	2 [+1 Stat, +1 Smart, +0 Techno]
Reflex	6 [+4 Stat, +1 Smart, +1 Techno]
Willpower	4 [+2 Stat, +2 Smart, +0 Techno]

Base Attack: +1 [+1 Smart, +0 Techno-Mage]
Melee Attack: +2 [+1 Str, +1 Base]
Ranged Attack: +5 [+4 Dex, +1 Base]

Skills:
Climb* + 5 [2 Ranks +1 Stat +2 Bonus]
Computer Use + 13 [6 Ranks +5 Stat +2 Bonus]
Concentration + 3 [2 Ranks +1 Stat]
Craft – Chemical + 6 [1 Ranks +5 Stat]
Craft – Electronic + 11 [6 Ranks +5 Stat]
Craft – Mechanical + 12 [6 Ranks +5 Stat +1 Bonus]
Decipher Script + 6 [1 Ranks +5 Stat]
Demolition + 9 [4 Ranks +5 Stat]
Diplomacy* + 5 [3 Ranks +2 Stat]
Disable Device + 11 [6 Ranks +5 Stat]
Jump* + 5 [4 Ranks +1 Stat]
Know – Arcane Lore +11 [6 Ranks + 5 Stat]
Know – Pop Culture +6 [1 Ranks + 5 Stat]
Know – Technology +11 [6 Ranks + 5 Stat]
Listen* + 7 [3 Ranks +2 Stat +2 Bonus]
Navigate + 8 [3 Ranks +5 Stat]
Profession +8 [6 Ranks +2 Stat] 
Repair + 16 [6 Ranks +5 Stat +5 Bonus]
Research + 11 [6 Ranks +5 Stat]
Search + 11 [4 Ranks +5 Stat +2 Bonus]
Spellcraft + 7 [2 Ranks +5 Stat]
Spot* + 7 [3 Ranks +2 Stat +2 Bonus]
Swim* + 5 [2 Ranks +1 Stat +2 Bonus]

Read/Write Language – Terran
Speak Language – Terran
Read/Write Language – Elven
Speak Language – Elven
Read/Write Language – 
Speak Language –

Past Occupations:
Tribal [Listen, Spot, Swim]/ Bohemian [Climb, Craft (Mechanical), Diplomacy, Jump]
Allegiances: 

Feats/Special Abilities
Elven Blood
Low-Light Vision
Immunity – Sleep Effects
+2 vs. Enchantment Effects
Skill Bonuses – 
[+2] Listen, Search, Spot
Secret Door Detection
Elf Bonus Feat: Archaic Weapons Proficiency
Tribal Bonus Feat: Athletic
Talents – 1st Lvl [Smart] Savant [Repair], 3rd Lvl [Smart] Linguist
Smart Bonus Feat: Simple Weapons Proficiency
1st - Moonlighter
1st – Personal Firearms Proficiency
2nd – Smart Bonus Feat – Gearhead
3rd – Armor Proficiency Light or Point Blank Shot
4th – Arcane Magic/ Skills

Spells Per/Day
DC (15 + Spell Lvl)
0 Lvl – 3, 1st Lvl – 3

Spells Memorized
0 – Lvl
Detect Magic Aura
Detect Magic Aura
Haywire

1st – Lvl
Feather Fall
Power Device
Shield

Spells Known
0 Lvl – Daze, Detect Magic Aura, Haywire, Light, Mage Hand, Magic ID, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Resistance
1st Lvl – Clean, Comprehend Language, Degauss, Feather Fall, Instant Identify, Magic Missile, Power Device, Shield

Equipment

Wearing or carrying at hand

Money Pouch

In or on containers

Total weight carried –  lbs,  Load.

Money

~~~~~

Appearance: 
 Arathon is somewhat taller that average for his people, standing at 5'7" and weighs about 120 lbs. His build is probably best described as wiry like someone who runs constantly. Many consider him above average in looks, his features sharp and well proportioned. His blonde hair is long, flowing, and smooth, though aboard ship he normally keeps it in a ponytail. And his eyes are a quite rare for his people, being the deepest of blues. 

He normally wears a casual outfit, consisting of a shirt, vest, pants, and boots. The outfit is loose but not baggy, to maximize comfort without affecting his movement. The shirt, vest, and pants are normally made from a natural fiber. While his boots are made of black Guar (lizard) hide known for its waterproof qualities. His preferred colors are black and dark blue (his lucky colors). On board ship he normally wears just the standard work jumpsuit for ease of maintenance.

Personality:
If there were one word to describe Arathon it would have to be carefree. He is gregarious, fun loving, and quite the adventurer. He has a passion to learn about any and everything he is able. But for all his positive traits he does have a end to his fuse and like most of his people Arathon has a very long memory. He can be friendly and the best of companions but crossed he is not one to forget or forgive easily.

Background: 
The Riga system is populated by an ancient and powerful race of Elves, native to that corner of known space.  Though friendly they are known for their highly insular and tribal-based society. Their technology is slightly behind that of Galactic Standard (approximate PL 6), though they seem to use it as assistance and not a societal base, like many planets within the core systems. Their predominant area of interest lies in the use and application of “Magic” in a variety of forms. For the Elves of Riga it is the ability to shape and control matter and energy, from the ability to summon flame with no combustibles or even influencing a person’s reaction. (See case notes #4758-959746-2 Subject: Magic) According to their Council of Elders it is part of their life blood, and as such approximately 90% of the Riga Elves are capable of at least minor magic’ effects. The elves of Arinar welcomed (though hesitantly) the Terran Federation (?) to settle a small corner of their world, with promises from the Terran’s to expand no further. The elves knew that it was easier to acquiesce and have them as a defense mechanism from what may come later then to fight. 

Born on the planet Arinar in the Riga system, Arathon Galanodel is 114 years old by Human standards. He is the only child of Dargath Galanodel [Mage and Councilor] and his wife Sela [Artificer], now both deceased. From an early age Arathon showed an exceptional aptitude for both technology and magic, and for much of his childhood he thought of nothing else than to follow in their footsteps. He began his training when he was barely big enough to hold the book from which he learned. But unlike most of his people his talents followed a different path. 

Though not a common gift of his people, Arathon learned from his foster parents that he was a Techno-Mage, a type of mage that combined the magical gifts of the elves with an almost intuitive understanding of machinery. At the age of 76, having finished the first stage of his training, he petitioned the council elders to help him find a teacher among the Techno-Mages (his parents had died in a freak laboratory accident many years earlier). Succeeding, he would spend the next few decades learning all they could teach. But his thirst for knowledge was not quenched, and he began looking for still others to teach him. At the same time he became fascinated with the technology the Terran peoples took for granted. Arathon began spending much of his free time at the spaceport, and thru that he would find his new path.

While conversing with some technicians he was offered a berth aboard a freighter heading towards the core planets. The Captain/Engineer, a Gedarus Tannabar, saw in the young elf a want of the open road. And having nothing to hold him, Arathon gathered his belongings and those left by his parents, and left to find his place among the stars. Over the last two years he has worked almost extensively for Bormann Zane, a merchant of rare and exotic items (including magical). But still seeking to learn more and expand his abilities, Arathon became restless, deciding to strike out for the next mystery.
 [/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> the 4th lvl bonus is *not* the additinal +2




Kewl... let me know if you think he will work


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 29, 2005)

if necessary, i'll provide a npc pilot whether droid or blue-skinned twi'lek


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 29, 2005)

That is cool. I lean towards a droid since the ship will be cramped anyway. Well that and my guy will be a techno geek.  But it might be moot. We haven't heard anything from Jemal or Robbert Raets yet.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll be taking my D20 future book to work tomoorrow so i can put together a standard issue armor/weapons/equipment that yall will have---i may tweak/change the PL level a minor bit so as to give it that aliens/starship troopers/star wars & trek feel


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 30, 2005)

Cool....

What about Wealth and personal stuff? Could we use a online dice roller, like Invisible Castle or something? Or maybe just submit a list of items for DM approval?

How would you like to handle Hit Points?


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 30, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Cool....
> 
> What about Wealth and personal stuff? Could we use a online dice roller, like Invisible Castle or something? Or maybe just submit a list of items for DM approval?
> 
> How would you like to handle Hit Points?




Hit points are max _(you'll need 'em  )_

Yea, yall submit a list of items that u would like---& I'll yea/nea 'em


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll have my character's stats up soon, and I'll send you a list of equipment I was considering.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> Hit points are max _(you'll need 'em  )_
> 
> Yea, yall submit a list of items that u would like---& I'll yea/nea 'em





Cool  

Should I include tool kits or will they be aboard the ship?


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 1, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> Should I include tool kits or will they be aboard the ship?





yea---stuff like engeneering tools/spare parts---there will be a med bot of some kind, but it will be limited to the ship (or maybe part of the ship)---i could get carried away w/the droids, but i'm gonna reign myself in---though there will probably be a astromech multipurpose type (like R2D2)---it may even have that same general shape  

There will be some outright 'copying' of assorted movie/tv show incorporated into the game  , but i think/hope it will be fun for all

one thing i know for certain is that i'll be using the 'fantastical travel' travel rates for travel between stars/planets---more than likely, i'll use a hyperdrive' (ala Star Wars) for yalls ship; though other technologies for lightspeed travel does exist


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

What do the personal computers look like in this world. I was kinda partial to the Data Slate and Computer Guantlet from Aternity Star*Drive. But was just curious, since the don't have a lot in the d20 Future book.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm still in! My equipment wishes are as follows:

Light combat armor (PL 6), page 69.
Plasma pistol (PL 7), page 72.
Plasma rifle (PL 7), page 72.
One extra power pack for each gun (PL 6), page 68.
Concussion rod (PL 7), page 72.

I have no specific requests for other equipment like space suits or whatever. I assume they'll be made available before we go on a mission?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

*Ready to crunch some bugs*

Well after looking at equipment I feel like such the pig.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 1, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Well after looking at equipment I feel like such the pig.




le oink! oink!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't worry I can cut back. That was just what I would like. I figure the list for what I get will be much smaller.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2005)

I would like some of the following (I don't have my book here SOOO I am not going to be specific really)

some kind of Light Combat Armor
some kind of Auto-rifle weapon 
some kind of pistol
some kind of advanced knife
Advanced Medikit


more to come


----------



## JimAde (Jul 1, 2005)

Spidertag, it looks like you're full up, but please consider me as an alternate.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 1, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Spidertag, it looks like you're full up, but please consider me as an alternate.  Sounds like fun.




Theres is room---some of the original interested parties have not posted in a bit---*MadMaxim, Prof Yeti, Festy Dog, & Karl Green* have submitted their char ideas (& stats in most cases  ) That leaves two more spots open---be sure to look to the first page for races & such---the I'll go & edit the first post & put the rest ofthe pc info in it


----------



## JimAde (Jul 1, 2005)

Cool, thanks!  I should be able to post a character some time over the (long) week-end.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 1, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks!  I should be able to post a character some time over the (long) week-end.




Heh, I was just pickin at ya  ---some of that stuff on your list will fall into that _*standard issue gift bag*_


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

No problem...from our previous conversations I figured as much.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 1, 2005)

And I'll assume that reply wasn't really for me.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 1, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> And I'll assume that reply wasn't really for me.




geez, its been a looonngg day


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 5, 2005)

picked up d20 apocalypse last week. It expands somewhat on the Mutation Rules


----------



## JimAde (Jul 5, 2005)

Well the holiday weekend here completely sucked up all my time.  I'll get started on the character today and have something to post (probably) this evening.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, I've been looking ove the thread and it looks like so far you have: 

Karl Green (Hi, Karl!): Human Scout/Medic, character posted.
Prof Yeti: Elf Mage, character posted
Festy_Dog (Hi, Festy!): Kobold "Face man" 
MadMaxim: Gunner Strong hero

So since Karl has gone scout/medic instead of scout/pilot, I can take on the pilot job.  Just to play against type, I think this pilot will be a careful, calculating type who likes to minimize unnecessary risk and isn't all that good with people. 

More details to follow.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 5, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Ok, I've been looking ove the thread and it looks like so far you have:
> 
> Karl Green (Hi, Karl!): Human Scout/Medic, character posted.
> Prof Yeti: Elf Mage, character posted
> ...




Yep, but that is Elf Techno-Mage (heavily tech influenced). But the pilot idea sounds great. And it means we aren't solely relying on a robot to get where we are going. Sounds like the team is rounding out nicely.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes, but I just now saw a thread posted by spidertag.  He's having some very serious personal problems so I think we should assume the game is at least on hold for the forseeable future:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138514

Good luck with everything, Spidertag.  Best wishes.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 5, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Yes, but I just now saw a thread posted by spidertag.  He's having some very serious personal problems so I think we should assume the game is at least on hold for the forseeable future:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138514
> 
> Good luck with everything, Spidertag.  Best wishes.




Yes.

Take your time Spidertrag. We will be here when your done.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry.. thought I was going to be around this weekend AND was not... darn holidays  

I'm here 

EDIT/ADD: Oh just read the other thread... sorry man and take care. My wife has some problems with depression and that has caused some tension for us also… she is trying to get some help but she is just as stubborn as I am at times so she is trying to work it out herself, which also is frustrating  

It will work out for the best, take your time

Karl


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 5, 2005)

No problem! Kind of a slow weekend all the way round.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 5, 2005)

Ah, good luck Spidertrag, I hope it works out for you.  

Hey JimAde. 

I've got a kinda draft done for my character stats, but background is still in the works and equipment is difficult:

Tak Rar'kett 3rd lvl Dedicated/ 1st lvl Charismatic
Occupation: Investigative (decipher script, search)
AP: 7
Wealth: ?
Reputation: +3
Hit Dice: 4d6 (24hp)
MDT: 10
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30'
Defense: 17 (+3 dex, +2 class, +1 natural, +1 size)
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/-3
Attack: 
Full Attack: 
Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: darkvision 60', +2 racial to search, light sensitivity
Saves: fort +3, reflex +5, will +5
Abilities: str 8, dex 16, con 10, int 18, wis 16, cha 16
Skills: bluff +5/2, decipher script +8/4, diplomacy +5/2, gather information +5/2, intimidate +5/2, investigate +10/6, knowledge (arcane lore) +7/3, knowledge (behavioural sciences) +10/6, knowledge (theology & philosophy) +7/3, listen +6/3, profession (investigative) +9/6, sense motive +12/6, search +10/4, spot +6/3, treat injury +9/6
Feats: simple weapon prof. (auto), personal weapon prof. (occu), lgt. armour prof. (1st), far shot (ded 2nd), two-weapon fighting (3rd)
Talents: empathy +3, skill emphasis (sense motive), charm (female) +1

XP: 6000/10000
Age: 24
Weight: lb(total) = 29lb(char) + lb(gear)
Height: 2'2"
Languages: Draconic, Common, Undercommon, Orc, Goblin, Dwarven
Allegiances: none of note


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 5, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sorry.. thought I was going to be around this weekend AND was not... darn holidays
> I'm here
> EDIT/ADD: Oh just read the other thread... sorry man and take care. My wife has some problems with depression and that has caused some tension for us also… she is trying to get some help but she is just as stubborn as I am at times so she is trying to work it out herself, which also is frustrating
> It will work out for the best, take your time
> Karl




Yea, darn holidayzz.   Anywho, I hope to start the game next week (monday maybe). I'll be reviewing what equipment requests I have gotten so far & posting the "yeas' tonight. Those that havent posted 'em, please do so asap---I'd also like good descripotions of your pcs as I hope to channel the emotional turmoil that comes with a divorce into art


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 5, 2005)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> picked up d20 apocalypse last week. It expands somewhat on the Mutation Rules




Thats a book I definately want to get---maybe after things settle down from the d-vorce I will---anywo, if u want to run a mutant (of any of the races allowed) go ahead---u wont have to use defects unless u wish to keep LA down---the WotC preview had 8 mutation points for a LA+1 (in addition to base critter)which works for me


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 5, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> Thats a book I definately want to get---maybe after things settle down from the d-vorce I will---anywo, if u want to run a mutant (of any of the races allowed) go ahead---u wont have to use defects unless u wish to keep LA down---the WotC preview had 8 mutation points for a LA+1 (in addition to base critter)which works for me




Yeah it looked pretty cool, especially the points for +1 LA. (I just don't like the whole crippling a character for the mutation points.)  

But I think I will stick with being a tech-wiz.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 5, 2005)

Spidertag: I've been working on my character and I have a question:

I'm playing a human colonist with the Planetary Adaptation (Low G) feat which grants a +2 to dex.  So my dex is now 20.  In your intro post you mention a +2 to one stat but I don't understand where it's coming from.  Is that only if you're playing a new alien race (i.e. make up your own race and get a +2 to your stat)?

This sounds like a pretty wide-open setting.  Can I go ahead and make up the planet's history?  I'm actually looking to use a world I used in my own Star Trek campaign a while ago.  The history is not Trek-specific of course and should fit into any kind of campaign just fine.  Basically the planet was settled by a bunch of utopian mystics so they have a reputation for funky abilities, etc.  In my ST game it was an excuse to have Jedi-like characters but my character in this game is somebody who doesn't buy into any of that stuff, which is why he left in the first place.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 5, 2005)

Here's a quick-and-dirty version of the character.  Equipment, more details and real formatting to follow tonight or tomorrow:

Joshua Jacobs
Male Human Fast3/DogFighter1

Height: 6'5", Weight: 180 lbs

Strength 14 +2
Dexterity 20 +5
Constitution 14 +2
Intelligence 16 +3
Wisdom 14 +2
Charisma 12 +1

Talents:
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge 1

Feats:
Combat Martial Arts
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Planetary Adaptation (Low G World)
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Spacer
Starship Dodge
Starship Operation (Ultralight)

Skills	Modifier	Stat	Ranks
  Navigate	10	3	7
  Pilot	12	5	7
  Repair	10	3	7
  Computer Use	9	3	6
  Drive	11	5	6
  Tumble	10	5	5
  Knowledge (Popular Culture)	7	3	4
  Hide	8	5	3
  Move Silently	8	5	3
  Craft (Electronic)	5	3	2
  Craft (Mechanical)	5	3	2
  Ride	6	5	1


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 6, 2005)

Spidertrag,

What is the availability of magic items and such in this campaign?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 6, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> -the WotC preview had 8 mutation points for a LA+1




That's the main reason I went out and bought it. 

Take care, and don't rush anything.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 6, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Spidertrag,
> 
> What is the availability of magic items and such in this campaign?





They exist but are very rare/expensive----you could 'obtain' it easier if worked into your background (which i'll work all of yalls home planet/place of origin into the game)


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 6, 2005)

I do plan on pulling dragonstar stuff & more star wars stuff into the game---but that wont happen until i get set up into a new residence


----------



## JimAde (Jul 6, 2005)

I posted a more complete character sheet in the RG thread.  I'm all set on feats, skills, talents, etc.  I have quite a few feats, but of course I really want JUST ONE MORE. 

Still no equipment, though.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2005)

I think I'll pass since I don't know too much about the d20 future stuff right now.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 7, 2005)

Well after a enforced 24 Hour hiatus for poor internet connectivity I am back. Anything fun and exciting happen?


----------



## JimAde (Jul 7, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Well after a enforced 24 Hour hiatus for poor internet connectivity I am back. Anything fun and exciting happen?



 I posted my character, does that count? 

Spidertag, I've been looking through the equipment in the future SRD and nothing's struck me as all that exciting.  So here's all I want (in addition to "regular stuff" like clothes, a place to live, etc.):

A basic blaster that can do non-lethal/stun damage as well.  Purchased as a Plasma Pistol (2d10 Fire 20/x2) with the Stun Module gadget (Stun DC 15, +4 Purchase DC).  Total Purchase DC 21

Unicom (Uber cell-phone): Purchase DC 6

Galpos Device (Galactic GPS): Purchase DC 6


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 7, 2005)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> That's the main reason I went out and bought it.
> Take care, and don't rush anything.





Hey Robert, just wondering if u r in the game


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

Alrighty, after sifting through all the equipment and such I figure there's a fair bit of nice stuff there. There's some fairly mundane stuff that I wouldn't mind getting but I've decided to list the stuff that's iffy and/or expensive.

(Purchase dc's are listed to the right. They are already adjusted for mods and age of the technology. Equipment and any effects have not actually been included in the stat block yet, they're all pending approval.)
Cybernetics- 
microcomputer (w/ internal modem and data port)	36
(alternatively, if the microcomputer is a no-no) 
voice stress analyser				15

Nanotechnology-
20/20 nanoaugmentation			?
brain boost				?

Equipment-	
2 mastercrafted +3 usp9's* (compact, ext. mag) 	25
480 white phosphourous 9mm rounds		6		
projectile deflector				15
computer card (satellite data-link, multiple use**)	28


*uses rules for Beretta 92
**hooked up to just about every other piece of technology on or in the character


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry for not posting in a while, spidertrag. I'm still here!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 8, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> They exist but are very rare/expensive----you could 'obtain' it easier if worked into your background (which i'll work all of yalls home planet/place of origin into the game)




Cool I am putting the last few touches on the background right now.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 8, 2005)

Heads up: I will be away from the internet (if that makes sense) from Noon today (Eastern US time zone) until Monday.  Feel free to NPC me if necessary, and I'll see y'all on Monday.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 8, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Heads up: I will be away from the internet (if that makes sense) from Noon today (Eastern US time zone) until Monday.  Feel free to NPC me if necessary, and I'll see y'all on Monday.




No problem---i'll be away from the 'net after five this evening & wont be back on till sunday night or Monday mornin---then theres this little hurricaine ciming this way


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 8, 2005)

spidertrag,

what is the state of known space? You have talked about bughunt (overt hostilities like Starship Trooper/ Aliens) and Dragonstar, Star Wars, Star Trek (more covert hostilities). And I like both but I was just curious so I can make my background reflect that.

Thanks


----------



## JimAde (Jul 8, 2005)

That would be great.  It will also help us pick equipment.  Right now I'm picturing my character in the Han Solo mold.  Very little in the way of gadgets and not worrying about things like explosive decompression (which rarely seems to happen in the SW universe).


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 8, 2005)

Updated character seet with background posted to the Rogues Gallery. If you find anything I need to change or correct I will be happy to do so (this just should be easier to find).


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 12, 2005)

Any idea when this adventure will take off, spidertrag?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm guessing in regards to my equipment that no news is good news, so unless I'm told later that they're a no-no I'm assuming they've all been given the all clear.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 19, 2005)

wanted to let yall know I'll have us up & running tomorrow


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 19, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> wanted to let yall know I'll have us up & running tomorrow




Groovy Arathon will be ready to kick some bug @%*!


----------



## JimAde (Jul 20, 2005)

Very cool.  I'm still here.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2005)

Kewl still around.. I will post equipment tonight... promise!!!


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 1, 2005)

ENERGIZE YOUR BLASTERS YOU'LL BE HEADIND OUT TO DARKEST SPACE TOMORROW!...
assuming anyone is still 'with it' :\ 

also, feel free to make up 3-5 contacts/friends/mates/etc....u dont need to stat 'em, just a name, race, description, etc.....

The planet that will be thip ship's/crew's origin point is called Talon V. its a planet thats technically in the wilds of space, but is busseling & growing


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 1, 2005)

Excellent!!!    

Arathon is ready to go. I will start wordking on some contacts.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm still here, more or less. I'll have the finished Tak up soon though, definitely before I post IC.


----------

